# Low Voltage Lighting Landscape



## simeon2014 (Nov 17, 2019)

Newbie question.

I have a 200 Watt 120 to 12 volt step down transformer installed outside for my landscape project.

I believe I could have ran 16 awg low voltage wire for puck lights that I installed on the deck. I installed 10 of them for now, and was going to start ordering and adding more lights as I continue fixing the yard. Anyways, I put up 4 path lights, and 10 puck lights . . . I went ahead and used 12 Awg low voltage cable to my puck lights which are about 10 feet away from transformer.

My Pathlights got 12 Awg wire ran to it, being 100 feet away from transformer.
ALL of my lights are led. Pathlights utilizes 3.3 watts per fixture . . . Puck lights use .6 watts per fixture....

So far, i'm only using 18 watts for the project.

My question is, does thicker wirer have my leds output brighter? 
I only ask this question because I read that this is true somewhere and it didn't sound right. The problem is that my puck lights are WAYYYYYYYY too bright. I'm wondering why? Could it really be that I went overkill on the wire sizing? I only went over on wire sizing in anticipation of adding a bunch more stuff . . . Someone please enlighten me. . .


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Are you an electrician?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile. Its required.

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f3/attention-new-members-required-profile-fields-258186/

Thanks 
John Valdes


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Simeon, assuming you _*are*_ an apprentice, may I kindly suggest talking with your Journeyman? This should be a fairly straightforward question for him to answer


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Your wire size cannot increase the wattage of the bulb. If there was a significant voltage drop then the lights would be dimmer but it cannot get brighter than the wattage given.

If you put 24v into 12v lights then they would get brighter but they wouldn't last long


----------

